
US Military Aims to Start Using Laser Weapon That Produces Voices by 2021 - sizzle
https://interestingengineering.com/us-military-aims-to-start-using-laser-weapon-that-produces-voices-by-2021
======
tek-cyb-org
knew about this over 10 years ago playing halo with plasma weapons.

